# M&P.40c



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Well I am the proud new owner of a M&P .40 compact. Well I was until i started to do some reading and notice alot of problems with the magazines falling out. So now I am alittle worried. I never had a problem with my glock or any of my rugers so this one is make me alittle nervous. Especially since I paid more for this than I would have a new Glock. I havent got to shoot it yet and I am hoping everything will be golden for a long time to come. Few questions though.

1. I want to put some night sights on there. Is there a certain kind I need to check out? My glock had factory night sights and that was the only gun that had them. I dont know how I ever got by without them.

2. Are night sights hard to install and get lined up properly? Is there some kind of bore sighter or something that would make it easy to line it up without having to shot and adjust and what not?

3. I have this thing about attaching a light under the gun incase something happens at night and I cant get my regular flash light or something happens to it. I guess the need for a backup. I have noticed the rail is tiny and my glock light will fit but wont catch. Is there a light that is small enough to attach or is it something I am just going to have to do without?

4. I have a CCP. I had a IWB holdster for my glock 30 sf. It was too thick and hurt my side to carry it for any length of time and sitting was dang near impossible. So I am looking at an OWB holster for my M&P that will help it fit close to my body without alot of print. I would prefer something with a strap to hold it in. If I can find a light that will attach does anyone know someone with a good rep that can make a custom holster to fit it and the light?

Sorry for all the questions. I did some searching and didnt find anything. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an M&P40 and A 40c and a 357c, I have never had any trouble with the mags or anything for that matter, after you shoot it you will have a Glock for sale, go ahead and buy a for sale sign.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I already sold my glock and my NAA .22 mag derringer to get this pistol. That is why I am hoping it does good and need to get a holster quick so I can carry it on a regular basis.


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

Jiu-jitsu fighter said:


> Well I am the proud new owner of a M&P .40 compact. Well I was until i started to do some reading and notice alot of problems with the magazines falling out. So now I am alittle worried. I never had a problem with my glock or any of my rugers so this one is make me alittle nervous. Especially since I paid more for this than I would have a new Glock. I havent got to shoot it yet and I am hoping everything will be golden for a long time to come. Few questions though.
> 
> 1. I want to put some night sights on there. Is there a certain kind I need to check out? My glock had factory night sights and that was the only gun that had them. I dont know how I ever got by without them.
> 
> ...


Concerning night sights. I have trijicon on my guns and can say none too happy with one of the 4 sets I have. The front one on my 9mm fs has gone dark. It has become impossible to see in the dark and even difficult to see in bright light. My emails and calls to Trijicon have gone unanswered these are less than 2 years old (set gone bad). Can't speak to the others. I can say that the only thing worse than the quality of the sights I have is Trijicon's customer service. You'll love your M&P. I had a glock 23 and found that most of the IWB and OWB holsters I had fit the M&P ok. I did finally break down and buy one made for the M&P. Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I tried some Glock holsters with my M&P40 FS when they first came out. It was necessary to modify them to keep from periodically losing the magazine. The holsters and mag release interfered.

There are many holsters available now for M&P's and I suggest you get one.


----------



## omle54 (Mar 5, 2009)

omle54 said:


> Concerning night sights. I have trijicon on my guns and can say none too happy with one of the 4 sets I have. The front one on my 9mm fs has gone dark. It has become impossible to see in the dark and even difficult to see in bright light. My emails and calls to Trijicon have gone unanswered these are less than 2 years old (set gone bad). Can't speak to the others. I can say that the only thing worse than the quality of the sights I have is Trijicon's customer service. You'll love your M&P. I had a glock 23 and found that most of the IWB and OWB holsters I had fit the M&P ok. I did finally break down and buy one made for the M&P. Hope this helps in some way.


The issue with the trijicon night sights that I had has now been resolved. FINALLY I got an answer from trijicon. I had to send in the slides and they did replace all of the sights. I did get the slides back in about 3 weeks from time of sending them in.


----------

